# new layout boat



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

this is my new layout boat that i made over the winter...let me know what ya think about it.. good or bad let me know..


































and by the way this isnt for open water..its going to be covered in reeds and cat tails. Its for a lake i hunt where the rushes are to low for a real blind and there is no land near the edge of the lake..


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations on the boat...looks like you did a ton of work on it. but I'm glad you clarified that it won't be for open water, because my first thought is it just won't do well if there is any wave action whatsoever. We hunters here in Michigan do a lot of layout hunting, especially on the great lakes, and if you look at classic layout boats, they are very low profile with sloped edges for two main reasons...1) they blend into the water well (no real sillouette), and 2) they take the wave action well and are designed to "ride" the waves instead of fighting them. If you used your boat in the open, waves would hit the side and the boat will rock a lot instead of "riding" the waves like a classic layout will. Also, the waves will splash against the straight vertical sides, which will be real obvious to birds, and also will splash water in towards the hunter.

So again, I think for what you intended, it will work fine. Good job! But I wouldn't think about using it in even the smallest of waves.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

I really like what you've done. Looks great. I've been thinking about doing something similar. I also hunt a shallow marshy area where it would be great to get comfortable at the pond's edge. Portability is an issue for me, however. What is your boat constructed of? What are the dimensions? How much does it weigh? How do you transport it? If it's not too personal, how much money do you have invested in it?

Again, nice job.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

You might look at a boat like a Carsten's Puddler...I recently got one, and it will serve the exact purpose you talk about. Now they cost like $500-600, but if you figure the material and time to build that boat, I'll bet you're at least half that. The puddler is lightweight...one man can drag it around, and it rides well in the open. Just a thought.


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

my boat is built of foam covered in plywood and then fiberglassed...seriously if you want a good layout you might think of looking for a second hand one..im lucky because i can put it in my truck and drive right to the edge of the pond then pull it or paddle it wherever i want but it is fairly heavy and i probably put something between 400 and 500 canadian..if i were to do it again id make one that someone showed me called the hybrid..its a home made design but its cheaper to make, lighter to transport and its smaller


----------

